# Certificate Attestation and Apostille from Philippines Embassy, Delhi, India



## komalgsharma191 (Nov 23, 2019)

Philippines is now a member of Hague Apostille Convention as such all the personal Documents like Birth, Death, Marriage, Experience and Police Clearance Certificate along with Educational Documents like Degree, Diploma, Secondary, Higher Secondary Certificate etc. will be Apostle from Ministry of external Affairs (MEA), Govt. of India on Delhi, Mumbai, Chennai, Kolkata, Hyderabad, Chandigarh and Guwahati centers. 

But the Commercial documents like Certificate of Origin, Commercial Invoice, Packing List, Bill of Lading, Free Sale Certificate, Good Manufacturing Certificate (GMP), Certificate of Incorporation, Memorandum and Articles (MoA / MoU), Power of Attorney (PoA), Board Resolution Certificate etc. still will be Attested and Legalized from Philippines Embassy, New Delhi, India after the Attestation of Chambers of Commerce (CoC), Ministry of external Affairs (MEA) and the Attestation from Notary.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Went ahead and looked this up and here's a few links for those that it would effect, it appears this has to do with notarization of documents. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apostille_Convention

Countries that participate 
https://www.gsccca.org/notary-and-apostilles/apostilles/hague-apostille-country-list


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

komalgsharma191 said:


> Philippines is now a member of Hague Apostille Convention as such all the personal Documents like Birth, Death, Marriage, Experience and Police Clearance Certificate along with Educational Documents like Degree, Diploma, Secondary, Higher Secondary Certificate etc. will be Apostle from Ministry of external Affairs (MEA), Govt. of India on Delhi, Mumbai, Chennai, Kolkata, Hyderabad, Chandigarh and Guwahati centers.
> 
> But the Commercial documents like Certificate of Origin, Commercial Invoice, Packing List, Bill of Lading, Free Sale Certificate, Good Manufacturing Certificate (GMP), Certificate of Incorporation, Memorandum and Articles (MoA / MoU), Power of Attorney (PoA), Board Resolution Certificate etc. still will be Attested and Legalized from Philippines Embassy, New Delhi, India after the Attestation of Chambers of Commerce (CoC), Ministry of external Affairs (MEA) and the Attestation from Notary.


Hi and welcome to the forum, great info for those already living here, I'm sure most are aware, do hope you posted this info on the India site as well where it may be more relevant for those considering a move.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

